# mcp capsular plication?



## michellelgrd (Apr 15, 2010)

what is the correct cpt code?


----------



## deedeemaguire (Dec 13, 2010)

*anterior and posterior capsular plication*

I have an op report document arthroscopic anterior and posterior capsular plication. Is the proper code to bill 29806 x2? 

My email address is dmaguire@mmcoa.com

Thank you in advance,
Diane


----------

